# Any Traditional Wet Shavers?



## wtac

Anyone shave with a double edge (DE), single edge (SE), shavette or straight razor?

Boar, badger, horse or synthetic hair knotted brush?

Artisan soaps and splashes AKA aftershaves?

Since I cannot build the reef of my dreams at home at home, I've sold off most of the gear and slipped into the traditional wet shaving abyss .


----------



## Crayon

John uses a Baxter double edge razor and badger brush. I have threatened to use a straight razor on him but he doesn't seem so inclined for me to do so.

Not sure why........

But hang on here. what's that comment about selling most of your gear??


----------



## TBemba

Tried it too much work. I hate having to shave and the technology is just so quick and easy I couldn't stick with it. But I'm a hack shaver at best


----------



## Bullet

This is a fish forum right ? 
Or have I landed on "Men's Health"?


----------



## wtac

LOL...not discussing Men's Health perse but another rabbit hole 

As crazy as life is with the rat race and kids, I get 30mins of "me time". The process is pretty much like laying out your gear for the task at hand and there is a method to the madness adapted to your preference(s).

I wouldn't let my wife come close to me with a straight razor 

I have a small collection of vintage razors I remember my dad used and my fist ever shave...two of each to pass down to each of my boys when my ticket is up. A set of modern stainless steel razors and a variety of different blades as some work better in others for a shave preference.

Just started straight razor collecting and shaving a few months ago. Next transition will be buying stones to hone (sharpen) them myself.

After realizing my reefing dream is dashed a few years ago I sold off my gear on various builds and revamp projects.


----------



## Bullet

wtac said:


> LOL...not discussing Men's Health perse but another rabbit hole
> 
> As crazy as life is with the rat race and kids, I get 30mins of "me time". The process is pretty much like laying out your gear for the task at hand and there is a method to the madness adapted to your preference(s).
> 
> I wouldn't let my wife come close to me with a straight razor
> 
> I have a small collection of vintage razors I remember my dad used and my fist ever shave...two of each to pass down to each of my boys when my ticket is up. A set of modern stainless steel razors and a variety of different blades as some work better in others for a shave preference.
> 
> Just started straight razor collecting and shaving a few months ago. Next transition will be buying stones to hone (sharpen) them myself.
> 
> After realizing my reefing dream is dashed a few years ago I sold off my gear on various builds and revamp projects.


Your point is well made and in this hectic world we can easily lose track of what's actually important. Beauty is in the seemingly mundane and simple actions that are all around us 
Apologies for my posting, it was insensitive and I was not seeing the big picture of a person's peace and joy in the simple pleasures of life and the relationship between father and son. I should have embraced what you were sharing with us
My thanks for reminding me of that ...
Sam


----------



## wtac

Apologies aren't necessary...my wife gives me the raised eyebrow when I get packages in the mail of shave related gear


----------



## wtac

I remember John and I chatting about some of our shave gear. Hope he hasn't fallen off the edge with it as I have


----------



## Crayon

I found a store on Queen St West that had the Baxter gear. It was a Christmas present from me. A shave for John is at least half an hour, even longer if he ends up with a 5 day shadow. Plus he looks like raw meat afterwards.
So the double edge razor has helped a lot. He actually shaves more frequently now and it's way nicer to his skin and he says a closer cut.

So Wilson, what places do you order from? Father's Day is coming up, and this might be a good thing....


----------



## Crayon

wtac said:


> I wouldn't let my wife come close to me with a straight razor


Do you remember James Bond and Moneypenny in Skyfall?

He had no issue, and wasn't even married to her.........


----------



## wtac

I cringe at my wife's knife skills and can't watch *shivers*

Yeah...that scene is set and sensual...

There are a few Canadian online retailers whom are enablers for me but I suggest MenEssentials that is very close to us on Danforth between Arundel and Chester on thr north side next to Tsaa tea shop. Ask for Seth (owner) or Rob (manager) and tell them I sent you. They hook you up.

They have a few great Canadian artisans making soap, balm and splashes: Henri et Victoria, First Canadian Shave Soap come to mind. Best to smell before committing to a full sized product


----------



## TBemba

I still use a brush and soap, have for years. But the multi edge razor is just so dang convenient. But if you use it as a ritual then yes it would be therapeutic. I have had several women and barbers give me a shave and if I had the funds or a wife that wanted to shave me then I would be into that.


----------



## wtac

I started wet shaving when I broke my 15+ year old Sensor handle after the gazillionth drop in the shower. They discontinued making the handles and loathe the new fangled razors. The $/new blades are insane for how long they last.

Sounds to me if your face gets carved up with a DE razor is the razor is too aggressive. There is a bit of a learning g curve to hold the razor at the right angle and finding the blade that works best in that razor for your face.

When you fund a blade that works for you they can be bought in 100pks for $12-35. Depending of hair coarseness and density, blades can last between 2-shaves. It can be very economical IF you stick with what works for you and avoid the pitfalls of chasing the rabbit holes.

What DE razor do yoy have? I can send you an assortment of 5pk blades for you to try out...I have enough to last my kids life time .


----------



## TBemba

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003LW4L2W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001QY8QXM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0007MW2ZW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003VZPTAC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thought about getting one of these

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00JGAPJNS?psc=1

Similar to what my barber uses on the back of my neck


----------



## wtac

You got the razor and blade "gold standard" to which most start out. I know a few guys that prefer that combination. 

It could be angle of attack, pressure, dull blade (dud if a fresh one), or that you need a blade brand that is "sharper". This where it gets subjective .

PM me your mailing address and I'll send you a few blades that I find sharper than Astra SPs. 

Great creams and love the scents. Sandalwood I like alot but my wife...not so much


----------



## TBemba

I really like the sandalwood as well. I don't really think anything is wrong with either the blade or razor. It me I really don't like to shave and have sensitive skin so I try not to shave every day. Making one of these razors useless.


----------



## wtac

EJ razors are considered a medium aggressive razor. If you're getting irritation, you can use a milder blade and a preshave oil or lotion. A milder razor with the Astra will work as well.

One thing could be the pressure your applying. Let the weight of the razor do the work. My mistake in the beginning was pushing down like I did with the Sensor razor. 

Witch hazel after you shave will soothe irritation. I started using it when I started straight razor shaving. I'm still learning to get the angles right when I land on the skin and it scrapes the skin really close.

End of the day...you just have to use what works for you. Should you try your DE again stop if it feels tuggy or rough. If you wish, I have milder razors you are more than welcome to try. I clean with an ultrasonice cleaner and sanitize with Barbacide when I loan out DE razors in the shave group that I'm in.


----------



## fury165

Oh man it is scary how many interests us fish folk have in common. I've been always interested in getting into using a straight razor...I hate the cost and the waste of disposables.


----------



## fesso clown

fury165 said:


> Oh man it is scary how many interests us fish folk have in common. I've been always interested in getting into using a straight razor...I hate the cost and the waste of disposables.


Careful Roger....



wtac said:


> rabbit holes.


----------



## fesso clown

So Wilson, 
can you recommend a good "starter kit"?


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> Careful Roger....


Lol, did you not see my tag line? I'm like Alice in Wonderland lol &#128540;


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> So Wilson,
> can you recommend a good "starter kit"?


+1 .. Rabbit hole initiated... &#128542;


----------



## tom g

*shavers*

initiated to ask mods to make a new section 
wet shavers anonymous or wilsons house of horrors ...
lol


----------



## fesso clown

fury165 said:


> Lol, did you not see my tag line? I'm like Alice in Wonderland lol &#128540;


I knew exactly who I was talking to... lol


----------



## fesso clown

The Barber of Reefville


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Was just at men essentials on the danforth recently, stocked up on iridium blades and Taylor of old bond lime soap.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

For newbies, check out the Merkur line of DE shavers. $45 will get you a good one,
Decent badger brush $30,
Poraso soap is roughly $10 if on a budget.
I like Taylor of old bond street, crazy foam, $20 will last me 4 to 5 months.
The st. Jermyn is amazing from them.
For blades, feather brand from Japan and iridium out of Russia are sharpest. 
Aftershave I use poraso, and Taylor of old bond. $20 and $65.
All of the above subjective, visit men essential first couple of times.
Smell the product, balms etc.
Fendrihan.ca is great online place.
I use men essentials as I maintain 2 tanks a block away.
Give it a try.
Your skin will thank you, it's cheaper, and takes me same amount of time as any other shaving method.


----------



## fury165

My wife says I'm not allowed to hang with you guys anymore on the account that you are enablers and a bad influence on me 😞😞😞😋😋


----------



## TBemba

Aww man, you're nothing like the rest of us. We just buy what we want and by then it's too late to take it back and she'll get over it


----------



## fury165

Nah, my wife is good with my hobbies..after all most of my stuff costs only $20.00 🙄 God forbid she ever sells my stuff for what I told her I paid for it 😜


----------



## fesso clown

Alright, 5 minutes into poking around I already want a vintage Gillette.... 

I am trying to figure out the lexicon used in the shaving forums now.,..

AD, DE, AS... WTF!


----------



## fury165

wtac said:


> I loan out DE razors *in the shave group that I'm in.*


wait, what? This is a real thing??? Do tell


----------



## fesso clown

my trigger finger is itchy... i like old brass things

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GILLETTE-OPEN-TOOTH-FAT-HANDLE-THE-NEW-POLISHED-BRASS-AND-COPPER-NICE-LOOKING-/201574118285?hash=item2eeec0f38d:g:xCoAAOSwpRRWmngd


----------



## tom g

*Forum*

I truly have to stop reading this forum
These rabbit holes are getting crazy....


----------



## TBemba

Phfffft

https://www.fendrihan.ca/products/b...0Ko4qUpV7xH8oTxakyseslH9Z0m80S5jCQaAvRc8P8HAQ

This is a razor!

Cheap really in 5 years it's paid for itself less than a dollar a day


----------



## wtac

fesso clown said:


> So Wilson,
> can you recommend a good "starter kit"?


Hoo boy...I think I opened a Pandoras box 

I suggest going to MenEssentials as they are a great bunch of folks and no pressure sales. They helped me out in the beginning with figuring out my DE (double edge) path before I started chasing the rabbit holes.

They are truly really there to help newcomers navigate through their personal preferences and habits to recommend a product...much like helping someone set-up their first reef system 

They came out with a TTO (twist to open) razor (ME1) for $20 that is mild and very efficient. Just twist the bottom knob to open the top, "drop" a blade, twist close and off you go.

Merkurs, as Flavio suggests, are mostly 3piece razors where there is a top cap, base plate and a handle. They have to be disassembled to load/flip/change blades. Excellent razors with models of different "aggressiveness".

Then there are vintages that you can easily find on eBay but the more popular razors like "Fatboys", "Slims", "Super Adjustables/Black Beauty", Red Tips, Blue Tips, Super Speeds, etc. Prices are higher than what you will get from other shavers that "thin the den" every now and then.

Most "modern" DE razors are chromed brass but there are also razors that are CNC milled from stainless steel.

Not matter what DE razor you choose, you have to try different blades to find the razor-blade combination that works for you.

Brushes, well, you have to figure out what you like. Persoanlly I would suggest the synthetics to start as they have come a long way and dont need to be "broken in" and "defunked". Look for Plisson, Angelhair or AMACK knots in the description. Badger, boar and horsehair have a stink to them when you first wet them...not something you want on your face nor will it be a positive start into wet shaving .

Though I started out bowl lathering, now I "face lather". Not only that, I have acquired many brushes to find what I like. If you want eye candy, Wiborg, Paladin, Wolf Whiskers and Morris and Forndran.

Soaps and aftershaves...my personal rabbit hole that I've been chasing for awhile. Start with a scent you like. Colognes that you like are a good start as there are soap scents that are inspired by colognes.

On FB there are quite a few wet shaving groups. Canadian Wet Shavers (CWS) and North America's Best Wet Shavers Club are ones I'm in as there is very little drama.

Canadian Vendors:

Men Essentials (Store) 
menessentials.ca (online)
badgershavingco.com
canadianbladeco.com
classicedge.ca
fendrihan.ca
italianbarber.com (charges in $USD and you will be charged the CC bank fee)

They do have "GTA shave meet-ups" once every few months and we meet at MenEssentials.

Ive gone on long enough...LMFAO!!!


----------



## wtac

Just to give you an idea of my shave today and what we post in the FB shave group

Mother's Day SOTD (Shave Of The Day)

- Brush: Henri et Victoria Luxury High Mountain White badger
- Soap: Country Club For Men Lemongrass
- Razor: Wolfman OC (Open Comb) 316L SS head w/Weber Bulldog 316 SS Handle
- Blade: Feather
- Straight Razor: 6/8" Dreifuss by Paul Drees (1950's)
- Paddle Strop: 3" wide black bridal leather
- Aftershave Folsom&Co Capri
- Balm: L'Occitane Cedrat
- EdT: L'Occitane Cedrat


----------



## wtac

Forget the middle man...support the maker. I think us fish heads will appreciate having one of these 

http://jacobrayrazors.com/shop/the-old-world-kamasori/



TBemba said:


> Phfffft
> 
> https://www.fendrihan.ca/products/b...0Ko4qUpV7xH8oTxakyseslH9Z0m80S5jCQaAvRc8P8HAQ
> 
> This is a razor!
> 
> Cheap really in 5 years it's paid for itself less than a dollar a day


----------



## TBemba

wtac said:


> Forget the middle man...support the maker. I think us fish heads will appreciate having one of these
> 
> http://jacobrayrazors.com/shop/the-old-world-kamasori/


Works of art


----------



## TBemba

http://imgur.com/dYnqr2r


----------



## Grey Legion

I am a huge fan of "classic" shaving. I enjoy the few minutes of "me time" and I love the feel of a good shave.

Here is what I use. All purchased via amazon.

Blades:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001QY8QXM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Razor:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00VYA0SU2/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Brush:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00KZC3HQM/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just use a coffee mug for mixing and even though it is the cheapest soap out there, I always get a great lather

Soap:
https://www.amazon.ca/Williams-Mug-..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=GG152QT6KGATTKQACZ75

I also have facial hair so I have a few grooming products for that as well.

Here is my favorite:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00WGH3NXQ/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wtac

Nice GL!

We are the very few that like Williams Mug Soap. Lots of cushy slick lather but the turn off for most is the lemon Pledge scent. Post shave feel is drying but nothing a balm can't fix


----------



## woopderson

I use an Edwin Jagger De89lbl, and apply Proraso soap with a badger brush. That seems to serve me pretty well!


----------



## BillD

This is all very interesting. I first learned to shave with a straight razor, since that is what my father used. He had 5 razors he sharpened about once a year. he used a strop to keep them going until they dulled and moved on to the next one. when all were dull, he sharpened them. He used a straight razor because it shaved closer than any safety razor, even though he tried them. I believe he was correct about that as I recall as a child comparing the smoothness of his cheek with that of my godfather who used a safety razor. Regardless, I use disposables, a $20 pack of 52 lasting a couple of years. I could count on my fingers the number of times I have shaved in front of a mirror in the last 35 years. I shave in the shower, where you don't need a brush or even soap.


----------



## Marz

I can't believe I just found this thread, great info from everyone and I will absolutely be checking out the links and stores downtown!!


----------



## fury165

I'm surprise at the amount of interest this topic has garnered! At this rate we might need a subforum for the Gentile art of wet shaving. We can have monthly meet ups in some body's bathroom where we will have demos on the finer techniques and sample soaps and aftershaves 😜

All kidding aside, great topic Wilson and thanks to everybody who has contributed info 👍🏼. I will be going to visit Men's Essentials with another forum member next week. Rabbit hole established 💈


----------



## wtac

Let me know when you guys might be dropping in...I live about 10mins away from ME. Brutal when they get new stuff in . Seth the owner gives discounts when a shave meet is organized. Wait a week or two when the Fine Accoutrements soaps and splashes come in. I'll keep you guys posted as this stuff goes FAST since the exclusive distributorship was broken a few months ago and the flood gates opened to all Canadian vendors.


----------



## fury165

wtac said:


> Let me know when you guys might be dropping in...I live about 10mins away from ME. Brutal when they get new stuff in . Seth the owner gives discounts when a shave meet is organized. Wait a week or two when the Fine Accoutrements soaps and splashes come in. I'll keep you guys posted as this stuff goes FAST since the exclusive distributorship was broken a few months ago and the flood gates opened to all Canadian vendors.


That sounds fantastic Wilson!


----------



## fesso clown

Let me know too when you plan to go Roger, although I may have just decided to attempt a beard.... (Much to my wife's dismay) I am working on a new character for a Circus Lumberjack show named "Tim Burr" and I think he needs a beard.... Unless I can find a good fake one...
Although I suppose threatening to grow a beard is a good way to get the wife on side with fancy shaving gear... Hahah


----------



## Marz

fesso clown said:


> Although I suppose threatening to grow a beard is a good way to get the wife on side with fancy shaving gear... Hahah


^that tactic has already been employed in my household!


----------



## woopderson

I decided to grow a short beard, but I still wet shave my neck. I have eczema so shaving still irritates my skin quite a bit. 

Wet shaving yields a lot less though. My favorite blades are Derby brand.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> Let me know too when you plan to go Roger, although I may have just decided to attempt a beard.... (Much to my wife's dismay) I am working on a new character for a Circus Lumberjack show named "Tim Burr" and I think he needs a beard.... Unless I can find a good fake one...
> Although I suppose threatening to grow a beard is a good way to get the wife on side with fancy shaving gear... Hahah


Will do Jeff, seems we have the makings of a party &#128540;


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Hey guys
I joined CDN wet shavers on Facebook.
( thx Wilson) 
I ended up winning a bunch of shave items, soaps, blades, splash,
Being that I already have too much stuff,
I would like to pif , send me your address and I'll send some goodies.


----------



## Grey Legion

wtac said:


> Nice GL!
> 
> We are the very few that like Williams Mug Soap. Lots of cushy slick lather but the turn off for most is the lemon Pledge scent. Post shave feel is drying but nothing a balm can't fix


Yea the trick for me is to fill my mug with HOT water and let it sit for 5 minutes and soak the brush. I then dump out water, flick the brush a few times and whip up a great lather.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Items spoken for
Thx


----------



## wtac

Awesome Flavio! Too much eh? I commend you on keeping a controlled cap of shave gear.

I shaved with WMS Sat morning before heading out to visit my wife's sisters family for the long weekend. The perfect soap for my oily complexion when the weather gets hot.

I love Derby blades as well but only in the Wolfman. They tear up my face in other razors. At $10/100...cheapest blades around.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Yeah I like the lime scents in mild weather.
I've been eyeing the fine accoutrements as.....
I need more bathroom space than my wife


----------



## wtac

Elvado is coming out with Royal Tahitian Lime cream.

I got a sample from a fellow enabler and it's Fan-Fn-tastic! It should be coming out later this month.

Fine is great stuff. Quite the menthol snap to them. If you like something on the citrus side, L'Orange Noir (Terre d'Hermes) is a deeper scent and Platinum (Creed Aventus) is a brighter citrus type but pineapple like. They are "inspired" by the colognes in parentheses. Holt Renfrew and Neiman Marcus will have them if you want to go the extra mile for scent. Creed...if you got the $$$.


----------



## fury165

wtac said:


> Elvado is coming out with Royal Tahitian Lime cream.
> 
> I got a sample from a fellow enabler and it's Fan-Fn-tastic! It should be coming out later this month.
> .


I'm very interested about this one too, make sure to let me know when it comes out... Can't believe how fast this stuff sells out &#128563;


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Wow $$$ on the creed soap.
I've just been using the proraso splash and like it
But time to check out others hence the fine accoutrements 
Not a balm guy either, I like the sting
I see elvado has a Florida key lime.
I currently rotate proraso and castle Forbes lime
I just ordered proraso red and few others from them, price is great but not my motivator, I find it to be a good soap

Tried the Taylor of old bond, think I'm not a fan of creams, 
Need to get down to ME and snoop around
I still prefer retail touch and feel


----------



## wtac

Ya...Creed soap isn't worth the $$$ as you are just paying for the name and scent. Martin de Candre, Santa Maria Novella, PannaCrema Nuavia...worth the expense and pure self pampering and indulgence...crap...as a dude...did I just type that?!?


----------



## tom g

*You did*

Yes you did Wilson. ..lol
Thanks for the intro to this never thought that this still excited so many to choose from ... so far my favorite is the barbershop taper fade ......


----------



## fury165

*Update and warning*

Back away from this dangerous thread, slowly and no sudden movements. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. Wilson is a very bad man and has infected some of us with this terminal affliction.

You have been warned! &#128514;


----------



## tom g

*Dangerous*

UHH YAH..and not meaning dangerous to your face with a shave ...


----------



## tom g

*Hooked*

You know u are hooked when I start thinking of posting 
The shave of the day....lol


----------



## wtac

Do it...because the bad man says so...


----------



## Ciddian

So how do I apply this info to lady legs and pits? XD 

or is that forbidden.... I feel like lady shavers suck all around. :/


----------



## tom g

*women shavers*

hey there ... well according to some of the guys on the shaving forums some of there wives use there double edge razor , so head over to mens essentials and pick a few scents and go to it ....
note :there is a lady who works at mens essential as well and she is pretty knowledgable


----------



## woopderson

I too, have heard a lot of women using men's razors as ones made for women aren't effective.

I say give it a go! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

They made Lady Gillettes back in the day with either light blue, pink or gold handles. The ME1 from MenEssentials is around $15 and is great for leg shaving. Haven't tried the pits with it yet


----------



## tom g

*doh!!!!!*

doh!!!!!

TMI Wilson ......
cid.......don't look into his eyes ... before u know it we will all be meeting at mens essentials for a meet and greet .......

I have been infected I looked into his eyes and rogers eyes ........im doomed


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> doh!!!!!
> 
> TMI Wilson ......
> cid.......don't look into his eyes ... before u know it we will all be meeting at mens essentials for a meet and greet .......
> 
> I have been infected I looked into his eyes and rogers eyes ........im doomed


&#128563;&#128563; dude, first rule of wet shave club...there is no wet shave club &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ciddian

fury165 said:


> &#128563;&#128563; dude, first rule of wet shave club...there is no wet shave club &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Hahaha!! That made me laugh way too much lol


----------



## fury165

Met with Wilson yesterday and he suggested that we should loop you guys into this meetup planned for October. This event is being organized by Men's Essentials on the Danforth and a number of premier Vendors will be on site. 
We both think this will be a great opportunity for you guys and girls who are curious about wet shaving.

Don't forget to sign up so you can get you name on the raffle and giveaway lists

http://menessentials.us7.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=1d25d38e859dfdfe48258f378&id=89947dca4b


----------



## tom g

*friday nite sotd*

Friday nite shave of the day .............
looking forward to the event and checking out some of the product ....


----------



## tom g

*Hmmmmm*

Perfect day for a shave ....


----------



## tom g

*wet shavers*

anybody else jump on board of wet shaving ..... or is it just roger and I going down this rabbit hole .. we do have room down there ...


----------



## woopderson

Despite having a beard I wet shave my neck and trim the top of my cheek with wet shave. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

Saturday October 01 there is a shave meetup at the Fox and Fiddle on 535 Danforth from 1-9pm. 

There will be vendors displaying their wares of shaving related goods and beard/hair care.

There is something for everyone, even the ladies. Don't be intimidated as it's a friendly and inclusive bunch of folks.


----------



## tom g

*meet up*

well sat came and went met with roger and Wilson , what a great event picked up enough shave soap to last me a year or so . so many diff scents .
it was a great time , and finally got to meet the snuffleupagus aka Wilson 
I had a blast ,
cheers and happy shaving


----------



## tom g

*fish den /shave den*

just wanted to say thanks to fellow enablers Wilson aka ... wtac and rodger aka fury for enabling me in this new hobby ..I now have a fish room and a shave den .....oh vehhhhhh.....

and yes everything in the shaving den is 20 bucks ... as well that's the rule of fury......


----------



## wtac

That's the thing...most of the software can be had in the $20-30 range.

After all this time, it was great to finally meet you and Roger.


----------



## tom g

*Yes sir*

Yah totally can be had ... but I cleaned up my fish room/shave den/craft room ...I can see I have another problem...I'm flipping addicted ..
Totally nice to finally meet the snuffleuoaguess 
Merry Christmas


----------



## tom g

*wet shavers*

well Christmas has come and gone .. the forum is full of drama once again

who out there shaved with what .....here was my Christmas shave with my peppermint shave cream

yes and lots of methyl ... what a cool refreshing burn ...and yes I smelt like a candy cane for x mas

dinner .....

come on u closet wet shavers ....

u too Cheryl we are dying to see what u got john ....


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> just wanted to say thanks to fellow enablers Wilson aka ... wtac and rodger aka fury for enabling me in this new hobby ..I now have a fish room and a shave den .....oh vehhhhhh.....
> 
> and yes everything in the shaving den is 20 bucks ... as well that's the rule of fury......


Just don't try to shave drunk and mix up the soap with the skimmate..just saying, the smell lingers &#128529;



wtac said:


> That's the thing...most of the software can be had in the $20-30 range.
> 
> After all this time, it was great to finally meet you and Roger.


You too Wilson! Now, who's the next convert??


----------



## Crayon

I got John an offset safety razor for his birthday, the beginning of December. Plus some featherlight blades cause the guy at the store said they shave way better than the Derby blades. Except John likes the derby blades cause he has a super coarse beard, so at 12.00/100 blades the Derby are just fine.
I also got him some pre shave oil that I can't remember the name of. Except now he occupies more shelf space than me for toiletries! Not sure how that happened......


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

that's awesome Cheryl...well welcome to the madness for john ...
just saying I have more product in my fish room /shave den ,and its not aquarium prouduct .
muahhhhahhhaha


----------

